# Anybody heard of Shin Kage Ryu of Robin Rielly?



## jujutsu_indonesia (Oct 13, 2005)

I stumbled upon an interesting book: Shin Kage Ryu by Robin Rielly. It shows techniques which seemed to be taken directly out of Kodokan Judo, Shotokan Karate and Kenjutsu. It has interesting weapons work (Katana and Tanto). Anybody knows of this book, and of the author?


----------



## eyebeams (Oct 13, 2005)

The Yagyu Sinkage Ryu is a koryu bujutsu. Dave Lowry is probably its most famous practitioner here in the west. If you want to know how what you're talking about relates to it, go to e-budo.com and ask. They specialize in this kind of thing.


----------



## Mark Barlow (Oct 13, 2005)

I


----------



## JAMJTX (Oct 14, 2005)

I never heard of him or his art that he calls "Shin Kage Ryu".  But I have to say that it sounds like something he (or someone) recently made up and called Shin Kage Ryu.

I can tell you that it is not part of, or associated with, Yagyu Shin Kage Ryu.  There are only a handful of schools in the west with 2-3 in the U.S.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Oct 15, 2005)

Thank you friends for your information. I am also very sure that this Shin Kage ryu has nothing to do with the Koryu art of Yagyu Shinkage-ryu (or any other Shinkage-ryu for that matter). So, it must be a 20th century art. It can't be a gaijin production because in that book, Mr. Rielly has pictures of his Japanese teachers. So I think it's not his own creation. Too bad a friend borrow that book now. The name of his teacher escapes me. Later I will be back with the name of the publisher of the book, and the name of his teacher. One thing I remember is that Teruyuki Okazaki of Shotokan fame wrote a comment on the front cover, something like "this book is full with useful information".


----------



## JAMJTX (Oct 16, 2005)

I did a quick google search, and it does appear that this is likely a later, although legitimate ryu that just uses the name Shin Kage Ryu.

Most people automatically think of Yagyu Shin Kage Ryu when they hear "Shin Kage Ryu".  But as far as I know, Yagyu Ryu existed before the Yagyu family took over the art and there are other koryu branches of Shin Kage Ryu.

This later art that incorporates Judo and other arts is probably worth looking into if you have a chance to train.


----------

